# [SOLVED] PSU fan making quite loud noise.



## Veniathan

Hey guys, i haven't posted here since last december but the current problem forces me to.

So yesterday, i was playing BFBC2 with a buddy of mine. Computer worked fine and we had hours and hours of fun and rage because we lost alot. 

Later that night i went to sleep and woke up in the morning, i turned my computer on as usual and as i came to the desktop.. I started noticing that a fan made loud noises.

Imagine your fan trying to spin faster and faster and faster until it spins at the speed of light, that's how it sounded like. Then it SOMETIMES made this weird grinding noise but not often!

Anyways .. I was scared, you might find it funny but at some point it started to sound like the whole thing was gonna blow up. So, i decided to open the case and start identifying the sound. As the title indicates it WAS the PSU and still is.

Here is how it goes...

On a cold bootup as it seems the PSU starts making the noise already at desktop and stops after 15 - 20 Minutes. At times it comes back again but hours later, sometimes it doesn't come back at all.

I called my friend over whom i played with yesterday to help me, he's good with hardware but so am i .. Just not good as him.

He took a good listen to the sound, i asked him what it was. Sooo he says that it's only the fan and that my PSU isn't really in danger at all.

He also said i shouldn't worry and that he had that problem but it dissapeared a week or so later. 

I posted here just to be safe ...

I'm on a Codegen 600W supply, even though my computer BARELY uses the half of it i think.

Here are further specs.

CPU: AMD Phenom II 565 3.4 GHz Black Edition
GPU: Nvidia 9800GTX
RAM: 8GB
Motherboard: ASRock N68-S UCC

The PSU is about 8 months old, not so much really ..

I tried cleaning my computer but it didnt help, it's always clean anyways.

Incase you are curious about my temperatures inside of the computer they are usualy 30 - 34C when im not doing anything and 46 - 50 when ingame.

This is all i know and i don't think i can give you more info, really. I too am confused about the problem and i'd like some help.

If you have further questions you can go ahead and ask.

P.S: I tried looking around the PSU fan and at the PSU in general and i didn't notice anything out of hand.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tyree

*Re: PSU fan making quite loud noise.*

A PSU making noise needs to be replaced. Your PSU is poor quality so replacing it with a good quality unit will be a win/win situation for you.

Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Veniathan

*Re: PSU fan making quite loud noise.*



Tyree said:


> A PSU making noise needs to be replaced. Your PSU is poor quality so replacing it with a good quality unit will be a win/win situation for you.
> 
> Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


I don't know how Newegg works honestly ...

And i do not live in the US, i'll have to check some stores on the internet close to me for PSU's

What brand do you recommend?
How much Watt is recommended? 600 - 700 perhaps? I don't think i'll need it all however


----------



## Tyree

*Re: PSU fan making quite loud noise.*

Newegg does not ship out of the US.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair are top quality PSU's. ThermalTake Tough Power Series only are good quality also. 
Post any site(s) you prefer doing business with and perhaps we can select a suitable PSU.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Veniathan

*Re: PSU fan making quite loud noise.*



Tyree said:


> Newegg does not ship out of the US.
> SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair are top quality PSU's. ThermalTake Tough Power Series only are good quality also.
> Post any site(s) you prefer doing business with and perhaps we can select a suitable PSU.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


Thank you for the info but i'm getting a Coolermaster GX 750W. It isn't so cheap, but the corsair ones cost way too much here in Scandinavia. I need money over for a mouse in the upcoming month.

My friend has owned the GX 750 For a year and says it's perfect, lots of power and it's very quiet. 

So i'm going to order one home today! Thanks for helping me, do you know what issue could be causing this fan noise?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: PSU fan making quite loud noise.*

Your choice and best of luck with the PSU.


----------



## Veniathan

*Re: PSU fan making quite loud noise.*



Tyree said:


> Your choice and best of luck with the PSU.


Indeed! If i may ask what PSU Do you personaly use?


----------



## Tyree

I use SeaSonic in my personal build because they are the best.
I use XFX in my retail builds because they are more cost efficient but offer the same SeaSonic built high quality/reliability.


----------



## Veniathan

Got my PSU today, it's quiet as the night. Thanks for the help! Problem is solved.


----------



## Tyree

Glad that resolved your issue and best of luck.


----------

